

Productivity Tip: Create and Consume on Different Devices - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/create-consume-different-devices/

======
aangjie
Agreed....it works.... though not easy to follow..if you have old habits to
the contrary..

~~~
nathanbarry
It can be very hard to follow. That's why forcing yourself through modifying
the hosts file (or a similar technique) could be necessary.

~~~
aangjie
I am using that and still it's hard not to alt-tab to a terminal and undo
that.. perhaps i should unalias/remove the script that does this for
me..<https://github.com/leftnode/get-shit-done>

------
scottilee
I think this is a great idea. Some things are better suited for or more
convenient on a specific device.

PG's solution: <http://www.paulgraham.com/distraction.html>

------
nathanbarry
I've just started using this technique, but so far it is working well. I'd
love to know what methods other people use.

